# THUNDER BUNNY - 2.5L TURBO!!!!!



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Finally!!!!!!!!!!
Creating the thunderous noise from under the hood is a* newly developed turbocharger system, designed by Neuspeed* especially for Volkswagen’s 2.5-liter five-cylinder engine. The high quality installation includes a modified intake manifold, Garrett ball-bearing turbocharger and air-to-air intercooler. A stainless exhaust and specially baffled aluminum oil pan were also sourced from APS for optimum flow and cooling. *Boost is restricted to a maximum of seven lbs. in this Stage 1 kit, but it still produces 225 horsepower*, 75 more than the stock 2.5 L, and a hefty dose of low-end torque. A performance clutch and Quaife differential were added to the powertrain for durability and a more efficient delivery of power to the front wheels.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

i saw this and had to change... F yeah its about time... decent numbers for the stage 1


----------



## ranciso (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: THUNDER BUNNY - 2.5L TURBO!!!!! (~kInG~)*

Nar


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

that settles it im buying a bunny.


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: THUNDER BUNNY - 2.5L TURBO!!!!! (~kInG~)*

Great, now I need new shorts.


----------



## FredOPT (Sep 23, 2006)

those numbers are not that great if you ask me


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (FredOPT)*

it;s good for start stage 1 with limited information on the engine
Audi TT MK2 with 2.5L Turbo 5 cyl same base different manifold will come out with 350 h/p stock
Yev


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

ok, so when will this kit be available. im pretty sure ill hold off modding anything on my rabbit to get this if i know when its going to be available.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (FredOPT)*

yea same here, and for 8000+ dollars, psh I dont know about that one. VF all the way!


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_yea same here, and for 8000+ dollars, psh I dont know about that one. VF all the way!

you cant say stuff like that so you dont know Neuspeed is the first to actually produce a kit, yeah companies are working on em, im anxious to see what VF will come up with, but give them credit where its due... the first to drop a production FI kit to the market... 
and you dont know what the price is yet, it could be a lot better than you thought...so dont knock it just yet


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

Awesome! Now I have something to work towards








I'm guessing the 225hp is at the crank, since they say it's 75hp more than stock. And with an assumed 15% transmission loss, still close to about 200hp to the wheels...not bad at all


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: THUNDER BUNNY - 2.5L TURBO!!!!! (~kInG~)*

Now it all boils down to price.


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if it IS relatively expensive compared to other turbo kits. They say that exhaust, oil pan, and intake manifold is included. That's already more than what most production kits include. 
But still, awesome that they finally released this and looking forward to see how much I need to save up


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Woohoo!


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: THUNDER BUNNY - 2.5L TURBO!!!!! (Deception)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deception* »_Now it all boils down to price.









Bingo. Neuspeed's kits of ANYTHING don't come cheap.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

Any idea what turbo they're using? And why limit it to 7 pounds of boost? Are the internals not up to the task of higher boost levels?


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (davidraeside)*

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/1...ncept/ (More pics and autoblog article)


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (FredOPT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FredOPT* »_those numbers are not that great if you ask me

its only running on 7lbs bro... its not too bad


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

isn't the CR only 9.5:1? Why the low boost?


----------



## Mchu86 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it can handle more boost. But just to be safe (this IS a new development) until they develop a higher stage of boost, they limit to 7lbs. Besides, since it's a Stage 1, that just means there's more stages to come. And if I were Neuspeed, I'd wnat more ppl to buy the more expensive higher stage turbo kit for more boost


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (Mrb00st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mrb00st* »_isn't the CR only 9.5:1? Why the low boost?

stage 1 generally means stock or relatively stock fuel system....think about it.







why do so many people in this forum expect so much for nothing?


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*

Well now knowing that VW was as well involved with the project hmm, Im wondering if VW would consider a void on the warranty since they worked with neuspeed from reading the article. If thats the case I might go with the neuspeed, only if they were considering that.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_Well now knowing that VW was as well involved with the project hmm, Im wondering if VW would consider a void on the warranty since they worked with neuspeed from reading the article. If thats the case I might go with the neuspeed, only if they were considering that.

thats also something i thought about when reading the full article. who knows.


----------



## abqhudson (Jul 22, 2006)

This is what I received from Neuspeed in response to my inquiry.
"The turbo kit should be available by mid-January. We will begin taking pre-orders by beginning of December, so please contact us then for final pricing and specifications. An experienced mechanic will be able to install the kit for you. An engine management upgrade is required and will be included in the kit. NEUSPEED will not be offering installation services. For more information, please call us or e-mail us again. Thank you for your inquiry!"
-JC
I'm hoping that the 2.5 will be able to handle this amount of power without too many problems - I really wouldn't want to make any more power than this. It should be plenty to have fun with the GTIs and the Honda enthusiasts. 
Jim


----------



## FreshBaked 24 7 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (abqhudson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abqhudson* »_
I'm hoping that the 2.5 will be able to handle this amount of power without too many problems - I really wouldn't want to make any more power than this. It should be plenty to have fun with the GTIs and the Honda enthusiasts. 
Jim

lol but blowing up your engine in pursuit of power is so much fun!


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (FreshBaked 24 7)*

no $hit, then you become the most popular guy on the block.
and maybe you have good enough reason to have a fundraiser for a new engine
Yev


----------



## hawaiianlax (Jul 29, 2006)

oh hell yes ive been waiting. now need money heh.


----------



## vw n00b (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (hawaiianlax)*

Money isn't the hard part...

Its the waiting.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (VW n00b)*


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

The only thing I see when I read this is "the drivetrain wasn't strong enough to hold up to a wimpy 7# of boost, so we upgraded the slipping clutch and threw in a $1200 differential so we wouldn't throw the diff pin out the case the first time we lost traction."
I'd like to know how the stock parts hold up. I'm not bashing...I'm just sharing my gift. Because if this is the case...add another $1500 and lots of work onto that turbo kit.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (the s is silent)*

whats impressing me is the nice sleek clean design. I really like how they designed it. But as for us jetta users, they need to give us a VW emblem lol or a 2.5T emblem , not a rabbit hehe


----------



## rayveedub (Apr 20, 2004)

damn they beat me, i need a donor car asap......i am also wondering how it would do on stock drivetrain components, i like the 5cylinder alot cause its still kinda old skool in a world where there is fsi and variable intake timing, 1000000 to 1 compression ratios. 
anyways those power gains are really good imo. i really would like to see what the kit consist of.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (rayveedub)*

what I would like to know is if the kit will fit the Jetta's. Any word on that?


----------



## rayveedub (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (omni1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omni1* »_what I would like to know is if the kit will fit the Jetta's. Any word on that?

yes the only diff between the two are at the rears.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (rayveedub)*

This is definetly good news, now we need more details, I would like to know more about the engine, how stong it is and if they raised the red line at all etc..
So this is a good first step, let's see what info we can get from this and also from other people that are trying to get their kit out. hopefully this will put more pressure on other companies to finish their kits too.
the more kits availible the better for us, price and option wise.


----------



## Storyinthesoil11 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (omni1)*

8Gs... At that price I will trade my 2.5 in on a GLI and just make that up in monthly payments...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Storyinthesoil11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Storyinthesoil11* »_8Gs... At that price I will trade my 2.5 in on a GLI and just make that up in monthly payments...
















For $8k, I'd buy another car and keep the bunny as a daily driver. Eight grand would buy one hell of a nice 1986 Shelby GLHS.


----------



## omni1 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (the s is silent)*

if the kit does turn out to be about 8K, i wont be purchasing it. As good and as sleek as it looks, I would rather prefer just what the purpose of the kit is for, to obtain an adequate amount of boost and hp, I can really careless as to how the kit looks as far as design, although I must say neuspeed has done a good job making their kit pretty much "stock" looking, but still, if you ask me, im in it for the performance, not for the look


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (omni1)*

don;t come for the conclusions yet, nuespeed is the only company that has officialy released 1, hense there is no competition, and they can price $hit, at whatever price.
We need to wait until VF, and EIP, or other guys will come up with something
Yev


----------



## adam_richard (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (Yevi)*

It does seem pretty pointless to spend $8k on a turbo system when you can just get a GTI or GLI and put on a CAI and Chip and you are better off. Not to mention better gas mileage and to still be under warranty.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (adam_richard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adam_richard* »_It does seem pretty pointless to spend $8k on a turbo system when you can just get a GTI or GLI and put on a CAI and Chip and you are better off. Not to mention better gas mileage and to still be under warranty.

sorry to break it to you, a CAI and a chip would kiss your warranty goodbye... yeah you can remove the CAI if u need to go to the dealer, and maybe you can mask the chip but it would take some tweeking, you cant just roll up to the dealer and expect it to still be under warranty.... granted yea its harder to hide an aftermarket turbo kit, but you get what im saying


----------



## the s is silent (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

It depends on the dealer. I talked to mine and they said they'd have no problem with a CAI, but a chip would void it most definitley.
It's a dealer to dealer thing...and they have to prove that the modification caused the failure. But, if you're unsure...I wouldn't even try.


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (the s is silent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the s is silent* »_It depends on the dealer. I talked to mine and they said they'd have no problem with a CAI, but a chip would void it most definitley.
It's a dealer to dealer thing...and they have to prove that the modification caused the failure. But, if you're unsure...I wouldn't even try.

it's opposite here, they would chip the car @ dealer, but would would CAI
Yev


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Does anyone know if the actual production kit will be like the one in the image below?Neuspeed does not usually use "flex tubing" in there FI kits.I really hope they have an aftermarket intake manifold available as well.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

this is a real noob question but the article said the kit included an air-to-air intercooler.... would this be a side mount or a front mount?


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

just the wa6y the ubing is made i can tell its a front mount.


----------

